#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  具 2010/7/8 會員舉報新增理由 提出舉報  2

## 翔狗

翔狗閣下所提出的檢舉案並不符合這個條件 

管理團隊、擁有特殊稱號、創作勳章的會員 

1. 閣下沒有上述勳章，對此論壇貢獻度與阿翔相差甚遠 
2. 翔狗與阿翔完整讀音並不相同 


客觀來說，阿翔這名稱系採用了某個對他有意義的命名方式 
並非惡意冒充 

此案駁回，結案。

--------------------------------------------------------
請這位管理員處裡事情公正一點好嗎??
我事情都沒處裡完你就鎖文，是怕別人推翻你的決定嗎??

你說我不是管理團隊、也沒有勳章~對於論壇的貢獻也沒有他高~
恩~ 這點不否認!! 因為我不常發文阿，為什麼不常發文也順便解釋給你聽好了!!
不然你又鎖文我又要再發表一次很累的.....

因為我不想灌水阿~ 說真的為了幾句奉承、敷衍的話就回覆造成論壇系統上的負擔不是我的作法。至於貢獻嗎.... 
因為本論壇目前不注重版外活動，所以對你來說當然一點貢獻也沒有啦.....

回歸正題，你說我貢獻度沒它好~ 這點我覺得奇怪!!
你定的規則裡完全找不到跟論壇貢獻有關係的條例~ 你只說了管理團隊跟有勳章的....
但是會員阿翔 是管理團隊沒錯阿!! 難道政策或被告遇到你們自己人就會轉彎嗎!?
那未免太糟糕了吧...... 你知道嗎? 我長久以來因為他使用跟我相近的名稱，
造成了我被誤認是多麼討厭的事情，煩請這位管理員公正處理阿~

再者，您提出的第二條 "翔狗與阿翔完整讀音並不相同" 那您就誤會大了!!
或許你不懂的台灣的稱呼方式吧!! 通常我們對於比較親近的對象都不會叫全名~

翔狗 > 阿翔 、 翔
雷德 > 阿雷、阿德
凱圓 > 阿圓 、阿凱
(以上為示範)

或許你會說在論壇上不會有以上問題，但實際上真的有很多人認錯!!
不管是論壇還是MSN或是其他網路上的溝通管道~

*煩請管理員明察!! 也麻煩放慢您使用權威的速度~ 
頃聽我們小小會員的心聲~*

----------


## 阿翔

那所以，我也可以向不少獸提出要舉報了啊？

阿翔>翔、祥、阿祥、小翔、小祥

在我是不是管理團隊這個方面我先不作回應，
但是如果我沒有記錯的話，樂園就有「翔」和「小祥狼」兩位會員，
名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎？這只是其他人、獸的叫法，
我不知道這到底與我何干，只可以說在加入之前我就已經叫阿翔了，
因為我本名中真的有個「翔」字，亦不知道樂園中有位叫「翔狗」的會員，
更不知道原來「翔狗」這位會員經常被叫「阿翔」或「翔」。

另外，不理解為什麼被叫錯名字會造成這麼大的困擾，
我的名字本來就容易被寫錯，我的樣子也經常被誤認為是另一個人，
但這些都是叫的和看的那個的小失誤，既然是這樣，
為什麼翔狗要說成好像是因為我叫「阿翔」所以您被認錯呢？

比較親近的對象不會叫全名，這似乎不只是台灣才有的稱呼方式，
因為我們HK這邊也是，而我就因為原名的關系而經常被叫作「阿翔」，
所以我才會因此而用這個名字來加入樂園，
畢竟要用一個自己最喜歡而且最為熟悉的名稱不是嗎？

同樣的，如果您真的這麼介意，您怎麼來告發我，
但又不告發另外兩位會員？他們的相似度和您我也很高啊~~
我不知道到底原因何在，亦希望不會是因為當時我和您的過節而在這公報私仇，
總之在閣下拿出一個我完全無法反駁的原因之前，
*我堅決不會在樂園中改名。*

----------


## 翔狗

> 那所以，我也可以向不少獸提出要舉報了啊？
> 
> 阿翔>翔、祥、阿祥、小翔、小祥
> 
> 在我是不是管理團隊這個方面我先不作回應，
> 但是如果我沒有記錯的話，樂園就有「翔」和「小祥狼」兩位會員，
> 名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎？這只是其他人、獸的叫法，
> 我不知道這到底與我何干，只可以說在加入之前我就已經叫阿翔了，
> 因為我本名中真的有個「翔」字，亦不知道樂園中有位叫「翔狗」的會員，
> ...


首先~ 你要提報其他會員那是你的權益也是你的事情所以跟我沒關係!!

再來~ 我不記的我跟跟你有何過節0..0?
我跟你因該一點互動、一點關係、牽扯都沒有~
何必對你公報私仇勒?

至於為什麼不檢舉其他會員在這邊給你答案~

因為確實是"你"造成了我的困擾!!

我也跟你不熟，實在不知道為啥你在外面的風評那麼的好~
連帶的我的評價也提高了~ 
你說我是因為被叫做阿翔所以感到困擾~
我想你誤會了，很多人很明確很肯定的指出就是您這位阿翔....
這點實在讓我感的非常的麻煩~

要說名子我本名裡也有一個翔，現實中也有很多簡略的稱呼~
我個人對於名子、設定有一定的堅持~ 畢竟誰會想要跟有名人士同名勒?

說到這邊你懂嗎?? 其他會員雖然名稱相似，但是並沒有造成我的困擾!!
今天會提告你完全是因為你已經造成了我的困擾!!

提不提告也是我的事情，身為管理團隊、您實在不因該用如此情緒化的言論對我提出詢問!!

----------


## BAKA

改回以前的黑狼翔不就好了嘛?
比較符合目前的樣子說˙3˙

又或者此新規定只適用於我們偉大的管理團隊，只有偉大的管理團隊可以提出抗議，小老百姓就滾一邊去呢?
噢，若真的是新規定只適用偉大的管理團隊舉報的話，那翔狗你這樣就不行囉~嘖嘖，因為你不是管理團隊~噢..真是哀傷

----------


## ddffghj100

> 名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎？這只是其他人、獸的叫法，
> [/b]



正因為名子相近可能會造成問題與困擾，如今才提出這樣的新版規不是嗎？

不過從新版規的條件看來，似乎只有管理團隊、擁有特殊稱號、創作勳章的會員擁有名子的優先使用權，其他人則是二等公民～

去吧，我把名子都放在那裏了，想要的話就多貢獻吧～

----------


## 阿翔

> 首先~ 你要提報其他會員那是你的權益也是你的事情所以跟我沒關係!! 
> 
> 再來~ 我不記的我跟跟你有何過節0..0? 
> 我跟你因該一點互動、一點關係、牽扯都沒有~ 
> 何必對你公報私仇勒? 
> 
> 至於為什麼不檢舉其他會員在這邊給你答案~ 
> 
> 因為確實是"你"造成了我的困擾!! 
> ...


我承認我剛才看到的時候是生氣了，可能真的用如此情緒化的語氣回了文，
在這邊我對閣下做出這方面的道歉，實在對不起。
事實上可能地方不同的關系，我覺得我上面的回文語氣還ok
過節那方面，如果真的忘記了的話可以以私訊向我提問，
我並不打算在這裡挖回N年次的文章出來討論。

回正題。
正如您所說，誰會想要跟有名人士同名？但事實上我的名字已經和不少獸撞了，
在現實中什至和不少人類（不管有名沒有名）撞了兩個字或以上，
也不不少人把我和他們給完全混淆了，情況就如您一樣，
也許只是我的思想奇怪吧，但我並不認為這是很困擾的一件事。

再說，我的樂園名稱為「阿翔」，您的樂園名稱為「翔狗」，
這完全是兩個名字，我是「狼」您是「狗」，我不知道為什麼外人會混淆，
可能是我理解錯誤了，但閣下一樓的文章像是說這都是我的錯，
因此我才會生氣，如果我理解錯了翔狗的意思請原諒。

在這裡我只提出一點：
我不想改名，因為*是別人*把您和我認錯了，
這實在與我無關，他們要把黑狼和灰狗這麼大分別的獸認錯我也沒辦法。
並不是說犯錯的是把您和我混淆的人，事實上誰也沒有錯，
但您發出這個舉報，目的是想要我改名字對吧？
如果我真的改名了，改成了「小翔翔」、「翔仔」、「翔翔」這些的，
閣下可以保證他們就再也不會把我們混淆了嗎？

我知道這對您做成了困擾，但我認為錯不在我改了「阿翔」這個名字，
因此才會拒絕更改。也許閣下會說，我可以改一個沒有「翔」字的名字，
但希望可以明白，「翔」字對我意義重大，就算要改，
我也仍然會保留「翔」這一個字，如果這樣其他人還是混淆了，
那閣下是不是還要我再去改，直至沒有人混淆了才可以呢？

以上言論
如果閣下還是覺得太情緒化了請見諒。

----------


## BAKA

阿翔 寫到: 

名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎？這只是其他人、獸的叫法， 



若真的不介意的話狼主.日牙怎麼會被鎖~?
名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎  :Wink:  
怎麼當初那個新人一來閣下反應大到跟抽筋似的捏?
嗯?噢~所以還是有位皆分別的，惹到管理團隊跟我們偉大的王就是罪該萬死啊!
吾王萬歲萬萬歲!

----------


## 阿翔

> 阿翔 寫到: 
> 
> 名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎？這只是其他人、獸的叫法， 
> 
> 
> 
> 若真的不介意的話狼主.日牙怎麼會被鎖~?
> 名字相近有必要這麼介意嗎  
> 怎麼當初那個新人一來閣下反應大到跟抽筋似的捏?
> ...


對不起，我並不知道我當時的反應大到跟抽筋似的，
要說我沒關系，只希望閣下不要在這裡暗諷管理團隊。
狼主 日牙 一事，我當時是誤會了他的身世設定，
因為他說自己是「首領」，所以我才會一時激動起來，
您所說的我的「激動」只是針對改圖和設定方面，只是這樣而已。
我認為名字相似和設定相似真的不用太介意，
除非他是真的惡意抄襲，這就完全是兩回事了。

以上

----------


## BAKA

> 對不起，我並不知道我當時的反應大到跟抽筋似的，
> 要說我沒關系，只希望閣下不要在這裡暗諷管理團隊。
> 狼主 日牙 一事，我當時是誤會了他的身世設定，
> 因為他說自己是「首領」，所以我才會一時激動起來，
> 您所說的我的「激動」只是針對改圖和設定方面，只是這樣而已。
> 我認為名字相似和設定相似真的不用太介意，
> 除非他是真的惡意抄襲，這就完全是兩回事了。
> 
> 以上


就多人看來閣下確實是在抽筋的
別忘了自己說過，老大小心有人要來搶位置了這句話吶~
這帶著濃濃的警告意味呀嘖嘖，需不需要我把它貼過來比較看看?嗯?
噢~怎麼現在覺得無所謂當時又說這新會員一定有錯咧  :Wink: 
還是說只要談到自己又換了個態度?這樣不行噢嘖嘖
首領又怎樣?難道每個自稱王的你都要去抽筋一遍嗎?
設定?白狼黃眼比比皆是，餵狗就知道了(嚼 
那我的頭圖也構成抄襲囉~比那個更像呢，舉報我啊

----------


## 阿翔

> 就多人看來閣下確實是在抽筋的
> 別忘了自己說過，老大小心有人要來搶位置了這句話吶~
> 這帶著濃濃的警告意味呀嘖嘖，需不需要我把它貼過來比較看看?嗯?
> 噢~怎麼現在覺得無所謂當時又說這新會員一定有錯咧 
> 還是說只要談到自己又換了個態度?這樣不行噢嘖嘖
> 首領又怎樣?難道每個自稱王的你都要去抽筋一遍嗎?
> 設定?白狼黃眼比比皆是，餵狗就知道了(嚼 
> 那我的頭圖也構成抄襲囉~比那個更像呢，舉報我啊


我重申一遍：
*我當時是誤會了他的身世設定， 
因為他說自己是「首領」，所以我才會一時激動起來*
就是說，我是以為他一進來就說自己是狼王，
而且他把JC所設計的頭像改了，改成了頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼，
我才會因此而說他搶位置，您要把那個句子貼過來隨意，
我已經理解到他改這個名字和設定的原因，請您不要再誤會這一點了。
另外，這方面已經完全離題的，
有其他問題的話請以私訊聯絡，謝謝。

----------


## BAKA

> 我重申一遍：
> *我當時是誤會了他的身世設定， 
> 因為他說自己是「首領」，所以我才會一時激動起來*
> 就是說，我是以為他一進來就說自己是狼王，
> 而且他把JC所設計的頭像改了，改成了頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼，
> 我才會因此而說他搶位置，您要把那個句子貼過來隨意，
> 我已經理解到他改這個名字和設定的原因，請您不要再誤會這一點了。
> 另外，這方面已經完全離題的，
> 有其他問題的話請以私訊聯絡，謝謝。


人家一開始就講了，現在才理解會不會太過於慢半拍了=D
誤會成什麼了?真~想~知~道~呢?
不過就當時失去理智來說也無法理解什麼只好凹成誤會了吧ˊ3ˊ?
當時的態度真不像是個管理者該有的呢，超級意氣用事的啦>W<
還是說意氣用事就是咱們偉大管理者應有的素質呢呢呢?
不過是個王冠有什麼好爭的?這表示他比白牙更有王樣所以才會被誤認囉?

----------


## 阿翔

> 人家一開始就講了，現在才理解會不會太過於慢半拍了=D
> 誤會成什麼了?真~想~知~道~呢?
> 不過就當時失去理智來說也無法理解什麼只好凹成誤會了吧ˊ3ˊ?
> 當時的態度真不像是個管理者該有的呢，超級意氣用事的啦>W<
> 還是說意氣用事就是咱們偉大管理者應有的素質呢呢呢?
> 不過是個王冠有什麼好爭的?這表示他比白牙更有王樣所以才會被誤認囉?


是我的表達能力有問題嗎？
我就說：我是以為他一進來就說自己是狼王嘛，這句子很難懂？
我哪有說過王冠有東西好爭？請不要斷章取義看完整句，
我說他改的是「頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼」，就算改的不是這個，
而是什麼「頭戴帽子的藍眼黑狼」、或「頭上沒毛的紅眼紅狼」也好，
我也只是想說他把JC所設計的頭像改了了啊。
他把頭像改成了「頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼」，而且設定上又是首領，
再加上在一篇回文中說自己是一個「首領」，
所以我誤會了，就是這樣，請不要再咬著我誤會什麼了這個問題不放。
閣下說我當時失去理智，可是我覺得還好耶我理智還在，
是說我光是那一句已經叫著暴走了沒有了理智了嗎？這樣的話，
恐怕樂園中已經有不少獸一直處於失去理智的狀態？=w=

----------


## 諾藍

> 2010/7/8 會員舉報新增理由 
> 
> 為保護常態活動會員，避免誤解或惡意冒充， 
> 
> 舉報新增 與管理團隊、擁有特殊稱號、創作勳章的會員名稱過於近似 之理由。 
> 
> 會員名稱相近者，得以由原會員名稱持有者舉報， 
> 
> 或直接由意見箱提出抗議。 
> ...





> 再者，您提出的第二條 "翔狗與阿翔完整讀音並不相同" 那您就誤會大了!! 
> 或許你不懂的台灣的稱呼方式吧!! 通常我們對於比較親近的對象都不會叫全名~





> 再來~ 我不記的我跟跟你有何過節0..0? 
> 我跟你因該一點互動、一點關係、牽扯都沒有~ 
> 何必對你公報私仇勒? 
> 
> 至於為什麼不檢舉其他會員在這邊給你答案~ 
> 
> 因為確實是"你"造成了我的困擾!! 
> 
> 我也跟你不熟，實在不知道為啥你在外面的風評那麼的好~ 
> ...


以上先問翔狗，您說這樣造成您的困擾因而提報""阿翔""。
那全台灣有幾百萬個名稱、暱稱重複的人?
造成誤解人人都有，A叫慧君B也叫慧君，那是不是有一個人就該改名字消失?
另外A叫曉惠B叫怡惠，大家都叫怡惠叫""小惠""，那A是不是該改名字才不會為B帶來認錯人的困擾?
這完全是你的觀念錯誤，那世界上一大堆的菜市場名怎麼辦?
如果您懶得跟其他人解是您可以私下與""阿翔""協調，或是您自己改名。
並不需要這樣刻意提報，而且他當初並非惡意使用這名稱。
如果照這麼說20歲的曉惠是不是可以上法院去告19歲的怡惠???
曉惠提告的原因是因為怡惠太出名常害自己出門被認錯???
是你自己根本搞不清楚這條例的規則，還說別人不公平。
而且條例也明確的說
近似名稱包含 
1. 筆畫類似，如 l 跟 1 ，白跟日 
2. 讀音相同 
3. 其他經判定為模仿的相似名稱

敢問""阿翔""有模仿你嗎?
以上有哪一規則說明姓名不得與暱稱相符??
你這根本只是因為他的名聲讓你困擾不高興所做的報復罷了，簡單來說你根本就是幼稚，你在提報前有沒有想過這些事阿？
你只是單純看到這條例的不爽加quote=""BAKA""]u是單純的隨便找人開刀而以阿。




> 若真的不介意的話狼主.日牙怎麼會被鎖~?


近似名稱包含 
1. 筆畫類似，如 l 跟 1 ，白跟日 
2. 讀音相同 
3. 其他經判定為模仿的相似名稱

那組名稱就算不是故意的也太過火了吧?

1.狼王.日牙
2.狼主.白牙
3.狼主.日牙
4.狼王.白牙

以上4組名稱給你一秒判定你能找出哪一個是狼王.日牙嘛?

這根本就是特易模仿的，如果你開設的論壇有一個叫BACA的近來你會怎麼想?
想說他只是單純剛好跟我相近的名字?
在論壇上暱稱千百萬種，這個不行，那不能換另一個嗎?
這又不是狼王白牙他自己創建的分身，有何不可鎖?
那一個遊戲裡大家都叫GM01.GM02.GM03就好啦~
哪個是真的GM?
一個遊戲裡大家都知道GM叫膽小的亞亞，今天一個人創了一個叫膽小的雅雅，你能確定那是GM自己創的分身嗎?遊戲公司能不把那種相近是GM名稱的人物封鎖嘛?
還有你怎知道""狼主.日牙""被封鎖?
還是應該說其實那就是你創出來的?
或者說是妳朋友太愛玩創的?
又或是那是你認識的熟人創的?

如果你想說我這些觀點跟上面我說得有牴觸。
可以告訴你沒有。
翔狗跟阿翔的的是根本兩種名稱不一樣。
就像我說的A叫曉惠B叫怡惠，A是明星，B大家也都小惠小惠的這樣叫。
某天B在聊天室上說他是小惠，卻被誤認為是明星曉惠。
你覺得這是故意的嗎?
你覺得這叫惡意重複嘛???
你覺的明星有權有勢就該改名字嗎??

如果這個世界沒有誤會就不會這麼亂了，如果這個世界沒有愛逞風頭想出名的人這個世界就安靜多了。

----------


## BAKA

還有你怎知道""狼主.日牙""被封鎖? 
還是應該說其實那就是你創出來的? 
或者說是妳朋友太愛玩創的? 
又或是那是你認識的熟人創的? 

噢噢?被這樣質疑我有話要說囉?
我為什麼知道他被封鎖?沒被封鎖直接改名就好還需要多創帳號再來申請改名嘛?
除了封鎖再創新的一個還有什麼可以解釋多開一隻的行為?去改名紀錄看就知道啦
還有還有若是我的分身我早就不在啦~IP可以查的白牙又不是不會先查ˊ3ˊ
不要用欠缺的資訊來隨便質疑人，就像白牙一樣
還有我跟狼主.日牙不熟，順便一提唸起來卻是不同的
嗯哼，至於BACA，我想我不是管理團隊大概不受這條規則保護吧嗯哼~

如果這個世界沒有誤會就不會這麼亂了，如果這個世界沒有愛逞風頭想出名的人這個世界就安靜多了。
如果當初沒有這條規定就不會這麼多紛爭了~是吧~~?

----------


## 諾藍

> 人家一開始就講了，現在才理解會不會太過於慢半拍了=D 
> 誤會成什麼了?真~想~知~道~呢? 
> 不過就當時失去理智來說也無法理解什麼只好凹成誤會了吧ˊ3ˊ? 
> 當時的態度真不像是個管理者該有的呢，超級意氣用事的啦>W< 
> 還是說意氣用事就是咱們偉大管理者應有的素質呢呢呢? 
> 不過是個王冠有什麼好爭的?這表示他比白牙更有王樣所以才會被誤認囉?


就BAKA大您說的意思是您比較公平公正比較理智嘍？
請問你能提出甚麼證據呢？那是否該請狼王白牙讓您來管理會是最好的？
如果你夠理智的話那你應該不會出現在這邊討論""狼主.日牙""
說第一次做飯粒就算了，並不需要延伸用到下面繼續討論，其實真要說起來你這些回復在別人看來也不過是某種程度的挑撥。
其實你也沒甚麼資格在這裡說別人，在這邊的除了阿翔、翔狗、狼王以外其餘包誇我也不過是多餘的""嘴評""。

----------


## BAKA

> 人家一開始就講了，現在才理解會不會太過於慢半拍了=D 
> 誤會成什麼了?真~想~知~道~呢? 
> 不過就當時失去理智來說也無法理解什麼只好凹成誤會了吧ˊ3ˊ? 
> 當時的態度真不像是個管理者該有的呢，超級意氣用事的啦>W< 
> 還是說意氣用事就是咱們偉大管理者應有的素質呢呢呢? 
> 不過是個王冠有什麼好爭的?這表示他比白牙更有王樣所以才會被誤認囉?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


這條規定在狼主.日牙後就立刻出現，能說他們沒關係嗎?難呦
噢我沒有這樣說~你要認為我公平公正我很難為情的  :Wink:  
不過至少並不會一開口就失去理智的說:對!你這新人就是有錯
因為我誤會你要稱王所以你就是有錯噢，因為我沒看清楚你的解釋所以你就是有錯~
白牙噢?等他出現這篇立馬鎖吧HAHA

----------


## 諾藍

> 我為什麼知道他被封鎖?沒被封鎖直接改名就好還需要多創帳號再來申請改名嘛? 
> 除了封鎖再創新的一個還有什麼可以解釋多開一隻的行為?去改名紀錄看就知道啦 
> 還有還有若是我的分身我早就不在啦~IP可以查的白牙又不是不會先查ˊ3ˊ


流動IP、網咖、無線網路、家用網路，以上多種IP供您選擇使用。
沒有人可以確定是不是自己，說自己都在家用電腦，那跑到網咖一樣是自己但IP不 一樣了阿，創辦的地點也不一樣啊，沒有人可以證實這一點。



> 噢我沒有這樣說~你要認為我公平公正我很難為情的


就你的語氣來講大家聽到的是你在毛遂自薦~
當然我都只是存粹做例如，如果當事人有以上像你那種想法那他可能就是莒光號或是自強號的了~^^
真希望當事人不要有那樣的誤解才好~  :Laughing:  

雖然說這已已經充滿了誤解~

----------


## BAKA

> 是我的表達能力有問題嗎？
> 我就說：我是以為他一進來就說自己是狼王嘛，這句子很難懂？
> 我哪有說過王冠有東西好爭？請不要斷章取義看完整句，
> 我說他改的是「頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼」，就算改的不是這個，
> 而是什麼「頭戴帽子的藍眼黑狼」、或「頭上沒毛的紅眼紅狼」也好，
> 我也只是想說他把JC所設計的頭像改了了啊。
> 他把頭像改成了「頭戴皇冠的黃眼白狼」，而且設定上又是首領，
> 再加上在一篇回文中說自己是一個「首領」，
> 所以我誤會了，就是這樣，請不要再咬著我誤會什麼了這個問題不放。
> ...


所以你回文的基準是以"你以為"來指責對方的不是?
怎麼看他的介紹裡沒稱王吶?
所以他改了沒錯啊?這跟你所謂的抄襲有何關聯?
這叫改圖跟抄襲不一樣，OK?

所以你誤會了，OK，但我就是想知道你誤會成什麼能讓你回文如此意氣用事
堂堂一個總版擅自誤會人的意思又意氣用事、出言不遜，自己想想你這樣對嗎?
還可以大喇喇的說:我就是誤會了啊!就是這樣啊~
SO?

你當時有理智在回那篇文噢?那更可怕了
我還情願你當時是失去理智才衝動回的呢(扶額)

----------


## ddffghj100

> 如果照這麼說20歲的曉惠是不是可以上法院去告19歲的怡惠???


因為台灣法律對於名字的相似度沒有相關規定與懲罰，所以是無法進行提告的。
但是樂園有相關版規，所以便可以此進行舉報。





> 1.狼王.日牙
> 2.狼主.白牙
> 3.狼主.日牙
> 4.狼王.白牙
> 
> 以上4組名稱給你一秒判定你能找出哪一個是狼王.日牙嘛?


因此除了日牙以外的人註冊了這樣的暱稱，都將被日牙舉報吧。
不過日跟白差異算小嗎？我覺得日跟曰才真的是相近呢。
更何況一開始還有‧作區格呢。





> 還有你怎知道""狼主.日牙""被封鎖?


這串不是有提到『得終止帳號使用。』
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=52172

雖然我不確定他是不是因為改圖被鎖，又或者是暱稱被鎖。
但是改圖的話樂園發生過大大小小起不下十件的改圖事件，其中還有屢勸不聽者，倒是沒見過有人被鎖的。



不過還是回到正題吧，既然阿翔一開始的暱稱不是阿翔，而翔狗一開始便是翔狗了。因此以先後順序來講，翔狗才是可能被模仿的那方。
既然如此，基於樂園現在的新規定，姑且不論阿翔是否有意模仿，畢竟我不是阿翔無法判定，不過造成翔狗的困擾也造成誤認的情況確實是有，是否應該以此進行處理呢？






> 那下次你的圖給我幾張我也來改一下當我頭像吧~
> 謝謝~


建議不要這麼做，如此一來基於版規以及維護著作權，可能就必須對你進行舉報了。

----------


## 阿翔

> 所以你回文的基準是以"你以為"來指責對方的不是?
> 怎麼看他的介紹裡沒稱王吶?
> *所以他改了沒錯啊?這跟你所謂的抄襲有何關聯?
> 這叫改圖跟抄襲不一樣，OK?*
> 
> 所以你誤會了，OK，但我就是想知道你誤會成什麼能讓你回文如此意氣用事
> 堂堂一個總版擅自誤會人的意思又意氣用事、出言不遜，自己想想你這樣對嗎?
> 還可以大喇喇的說:我就是誤會了啊!就是這樣啊~
> SO?
> ...


對啊我就是誤會了So？不可以嗎？
那所以因為我是總管而不能誤會獸們的意思，要殺頭了嗎？
And，上面粗體部份看不懂對不起。

最後一句，我們離題很大了還想說的話請以私訊回覆。




> 不過還是回到正題吧，既然阿翔一開始的暱稱不是阿翔，而翔狗一開始便是翔狗了。因此以先後順序來講，翔狗才是可能被模仿的那方。
> 既然如此，基於樂園現在的新規定，姑且不論阿翔是否有意模仿，畢竟我不是阿翔無法判定，不過造成翔狗的困擾也造成誤認的情況確實是有，是否應該以此進行處理呢？


老實說在我第一次轉名之前我是一直都不知道有「翔狗」這位會員，
在這段時間，我並沒有看見他的文章，信不信由您。
我可以說的只有一句：就是我真的沒有惡意模仿「翔狗」這名字。
造成翔狗的困擾我也覺得很抱歉，但這並不是我的錯，
我說過了，我不清楚為什麼別人會把黑狼和灰狗、名字不相同的我們混淆，
難道就因為翔狗別名是阿翔，我就要換個名字了嗎？

----------


## 翔狗

首先~ 請阿翔不要在那邊自作多情，我一點都不想要跟你有所牽扯~
也完全沒有要公報私仇的意思~ 所以請阿翔正視我的問題!!
不要在自作多情了 感謝!!

我所提出的是在這個虛擬世界哩，我不管你在現實中是怎麼樣的存在!!
也不管你跟誰撞了名，那跟我一點關係都沒有!!
今天你造成了我的困擾，正好狼王頒布了此一條例所以我提出來這樣而已
今天感覺不愉快的人不是你、是我!! 你當然不懂得我的感覺!!
所以請不要以你的感覺為立場下來說嘴!!

要是沒有人搞混我也不會提出來，我不是吃飽閒閒!!

你說是"別人"把我們兩位搞混，那想請問一下，為什麼別人會搞混??
要是您一開始就注意自己的名稱是否撞名又或者自己的言行舉止是否太高調~
會造成別人的誤會嗎!? 奇怪我名子用那麼久了就不會有任何問題，
為啥你一用就會發生這些狀況!?

你說如果你改名，別人是否就不會認錯!? 這點就要看你的誠意了不是嗎?
如果你又改了一個近似的名稱那當然一點意義都沒有阿.....

我的名子對我也有很大的意義!! 如果對我沒有意義那我何必再這邊提出來勒!?

----------------------------------------------

既然 諾藍 都說自己在嘴砲了那我就不回覆你了，畢竟對本文討論的事情沒有幫助。

----------


## 諾藍

> 改圖跟抄襲不一樣啊(嘆氣
> 怎麼總有人愛扯他們在一起?


所以我又沒說甚麼~
都是你再說的~
我只是說下次我跟你拿幾張圖來改成我喜歡的~
我又沒說甚麼~
我也沒說改圖根抄襲一樣啊~
是你自己在那邊說我把他們混一起的~
這一切都~是~你~在~說~的~

----------


## BAKA

> 對啊我就是誤會了So？不可以嗎？
> 那所以因為我是總管而不能誤會獸們的意思，要殺頭了嗎？
> And，上面粗體部份看不懂對不起。
> 
> 最後一句，我們離題很大了還想說的話請以私訊回覆。


誤會的後續呢?你是不是該說點什麼?
這還要人家敎嗎?誤會了錯怪人了嗆了就算了嗎?
我說抄襲跟改圖是兩回事，不一樣的東西
新手手冊裡面有你要不要自己去翻來看一遍?
我不懂有什麼好看不懂的

----------


## 阿翔

> 首先~ 請阿翔不要在那邊自作多情，我一點都不想要跟你有所牽扯~
> 也完全沒有要公報私仇的意思~ 所以請阿翔正視我的問題!!
> 不要在自作多情了 感謝!!
> 
> 我所提出的是在這個虛擬世界哩，我不管你在現實中是怎麼樣的存在!!
> 也不管你跟誰撞了名，那跟我一點關係都沒有!!
> 今天你造成了我的困擾，正好狼王頒布了此一條例所以我提出來這樣而已
> 今天感覺不愉快的人不是你、是我!! 你當然不懂得我的感覺!!
> 所以請不要以你的感覺為立場下來說嘴!!
> ...


如果要我說的話：對不起，除了閣下之外，今天我也感覺不愉快。
另外同樣地，我也不想要跟你有所牽扯，公報私仇那個是我搞錯了，
所以我就說就著這點向閣下對歉了嘛。

翔狗讓我不要個人感覺為立場來說，不知道有沒有理解錯誤，
就是我不要以我「覺得撞名了沒什麼關系」這個想法來回覆您，
那麼您是否可以不以「覺得撞名了很會造成困擾」這個想法來回覆我呢？
要是我不用個人的想法來回，我可以怎麼回呢？

老實說，我理解翔狗的感受，我也有被人混淆過，
我提出我跟誰撞了名也只是想表達這一點，因為被混淆感到困擾，
但如果就因為這樣而要別人改名字，那我網絡世界中早就不叫「阿翔」，
什至現實中也早就去改身份證不叫「XX翔」了嘛。



> 你說是"別人"把我們兩位搞混，那想請問一下，為什麼別人會搞混?? 
> 要是您一開始就注意自己的名稱是否撞名又或者自己的言行舉止是否太高調~ 
> 會造成別人的誤會嗎!? 奇怪我名子用那麼久了就不會有任何問題， 
> 為啥你一用就會發生這些狀況!?


那所以這是我的錯囉？=w=
為什麼別人會搞混，這一點我也想要知道呢，
難道我應該一開始就把樂園所有獸名也看過一遍，
確定自己用的*字*和任何一位會員也*完全不相同*才可以取囉？
我剛剛加入時是新獸一隻，不知道為什麼會言行舉止太高調了，
就算是現在，我也不特別覺得自己的言行舉止高調。

翔狗剛剛回應時，說我不應該回得這麼情緒化，
可是閣下現在的回文我也覺得蠻情緒化的啊=w=
還是說，因為我是總管所以我回得情緒化就是不應該，
而只是會員的獸就可以隨便情緒化的回？

----------


## 翔狗

不不不 搞權勢不是我的專長^^"
只是今天身為高位者就要有高位者的風度喔!! 管理版務是要嚴肅的!!

而且我很冷靜阿~ 奇怪你老是以自己的感覺來說我這樣要怎麼溝通.....

今天這個問題是我提出的，怎麼變成我是被告一樣了
你說你理解我的感受，不不不!! 你不理解，因為要是理解的話就不會說那麼多了!!
而且我說的是虛擬世界，麻煩別再用現實世界的東西出來比較了~

喝~ 我只說你名子的錯，為什麼會被搞混喔.....
因為你把名子改成跟我很像阿，這問題從第一篇就一直在說了，為什麼你就是不懂....
根據資料，您並不是一註冊就叫做"阿翔"的，您是在板上活動一段時間後才改名!!
所以跟你所提出的反證不符阿.....

----------


## 阿翔

> 不不不 搞權勢不是我的專長^^"
> 只是今天身為高位者就要有高位者的風度喔!! 管理版務是要嚴肅的!!
> 
> 而且我很冷靜阿~ 奇怪你老是以自己的感覺來說我這樣要怎麼溝通.....
> 
> 今天這個問題是我提出的，怎麼變成我是被告一樣了
> 你說你理解我的感受，不不不!! 你不理解，因為要是理解的話就不會說那麼多了!!
> 而且我說的是虛擬世界，麻煩別再用現實世界的東西出來比較了~
> 
> ...


奇怪閣下一直說我不理解您我這樣要怎麼溝通…
還有名字改得跟您很像那個，為什麼我就不這樣覺得呢~
從一開始我就說了，他們把我們搞混跟我到底有什麼關系？
我的確是不是加入的時候就叫阿翔，可是我回覆ddffghj100時也就說了：
*在我第一次轉名之前我是一直都不知道有「翔狗」這位會員， 
在這段時間，我並沒有看見過任何閣下的文章，也完全沒有發現您。*

就這樣，我已經沒話要說的了。

----------


## BAKA

是非惡意難以推斷，在實質的證據出現之前
回到日牙，你說他惡意嗎?
這不清楚，畢竟他並沒有頂著那個名字去灌水什麼的
好吧，事實上他違反了版規
那你們會覺得那是狼王白牙違反了版規嗎?我想不至於

現實都有撞名何況虛擬網路世界?只要取名有來由以及他的理念有何不可?
所以最有紛爭的還是那個新成立的版規，壇主在推出這條版規之前有跟版主好好的討論過可行性嗎?
事實上這版規根本就不需要，因為在這條版規出現前名字相似的人都是相處融洽的!這條版規只會帶給人更多的猜忌與懷疑，不是?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 請這位管理員處裡事情公正一點好嗎??
> 我事情都沒處裡完你就鎖文，是怕別人推翻你的決定嗎??
> 
> 以下略


如果想上訴請提出新證據, 例如: 

*狼之樂園裡你被稱呼為阿翔有幾次?

是否比現在的阿翔被稱呼阿翔的次數還多?*

但根據搜尋的結果這個上訴還是會失敗


也就是說, 現在的阿翔, 光以*被稱呼的次數*來看是公認的

而你, 被稱為翔狗或翔狗狗. 也是被公認的



何況我沒說你可以上訴, 因為原本的申請就條件不符

----------


## 呆虎鯨

不要一件事情多重標準，只准官兵放火不許百姓點燈。




> 翔狗讓我不要個人感覺為立場來說，不知道有沒有理解錯誤，
> 就是我不要以我「覺得撞名了沒什麼關系」這個想法來回覆您，
> 那麼您是否可以不以「覺得撞名了很會造成困擾」這個想法來回覆我呢？
> 要是我不用個人的想法來回，我可以怎麼回呢？
> 
> 老實說，我理解翔狗的感受，我也有被人混淆過，
> 我提出我跟誰撞了名也只是想表達這一點，因為被混淆感到困擾，
> 但如果就因為這樣而要別人改名字，那我網絡世界中早就不叫「阿翔」，
> 什至現實中也早就去改身份證不叫「XX翔」了嘛。


　　因為撞名而感到不愉快，因此日牙被白牙踢飛了。
　　因為撞名而感到不愉快，因此翔狗被白牙否決了。

　　這就是我看到的。

　　位置高的為主就是了？
　　但是這是個論壇耶，不是只剩下位高的在活動耶，主要活動的還是沒有功績、沒有勳章、沒有擔任重位的大家耶。

　　這個規定讓我覺得...
　　其實這論壇並不在乎一般會員的感受，只有管理階層說了就是了，獨裁。

　　這規定我反對。
　　因為翔狗的權益不被重視。

----------


## BAKA

誰被叫的多次誰就是贏家，管你先用後用
哇哩~還有這樣判定的噢=D
既然立了規定怎麼連判定方法都沒列清楚?沒討論過?草率立出?
直接說了吧，因為不爽狼主.日牙冒犯到尊貴的您，因此動怒立下此草率隨便的規定不就好了嗎?
如此草率的規定，如此草率的執行，直搖頭啊

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 請這位管理員處裡事情公正一點好嗎?? 
> 我事情都沒處裡完你就鎖文，是怕別人推翻你的決定嗎??


我先說，白牙處理事情一直很公正的，
請閣下先看清楚申請條件：




> 近似名稱包含 1. 筆畫類似，如 l 跟 1 ，白跟日 
> 2. 讀音相同 
> 3. 其他經判定為模仿的相似名稱


讀音相同？閣下是"翔狗"，阿翔是"阿翔"，念起來就知道完全不同了。
至於簡稱"翔"，閣下都說是較親近的朋友在用的稱呼，為何會造成閣下被誤認？

在樂園上閣下應該不可能被誤認吧，閣下你都已經提到你在樂園活躍度不高，
所以被誤認的機會不大，至於其他論壇我就不提了，因為我不知道。




> 位置高的為主就是了？ 
> 　　但是這是個論壇耶，不是只剩下位高的在活動耶，主要活動的還是沒有功績、沒有勳章、沒有擔任重位的大家耶。 
> 
> 　　這個規定讓我覺得... 
> 　　其實這論壇並不在乎一般會員的感受，只有管理階層說了就是了，獨裁。


閣下的說法我反對，樂園並沒有以管理階層的會員為主，也沒有所謂管理階層說東就是東，說西就是西的情況出現。
另外，管理群也很在乎一般會員的感受，如果真如閣下所說沒有在呼的話，那為何有新獸發問或者遇到困難，還有管理階層的獸們去熱心幫助？

另外就是，如果真的沒有在乎，那為何有獸違規還會給該獸幾天的時間去修正文章內容以及私信通知該獸需注意版規？
如果真的不在乎的話，直接右上角XX按下去不就好了？

希望閣下不要隨意抹黑管理團隊，謝謝。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> 作者: 呆虎鯨
> 
> 　　*這就是我看到的。*
> 
> 　　位置高的為主就是了？
> 　　但是這是個論壇耶，不是只剩下位高的在活動耶，主要活動的還是沒有功績、沒有勳章、沒有擔任重位的大家耶。
> 
> 　　*這個規定讓我覺得*...
> 　　其實這論壇並不在乎一般會員的感受，只有管理階層說了就是了，獨裁。
> ...


　　好吧，並非團隊，我對不小心牽扯進去無辜的管理者道歉。
　　請看一下黑字部分。
　　這個規定讓我看清真相，而非其他熱心管理者的付出所造成的幻象。
　　喔對吼，熱心付出有貢獻者已經很少了。

　　撞名換名規定請問有在你們板務中提出討論嗎？
　　有幾天的討論時間嗎？
　　你有看懂我想表達的嗎？
　　我的表達能力不是很好，不懂得話可能要麻煩你多看幾次了。

----------


## 拂曉神威

這裡好熱鬧呀，不過怎麼越到後面越離題啦？
要打嘴砲請到別的地方，不然會被刪文喔，別到時又在發文哭哭。

看來火藥味很重阿，不過有錯要承認，被打要站好，

這樣污染樂園的討論風氣和騷擾管理團隊不太好喔^^
也請不要當牆頭草，哪邊人多就往哪站去。

我是不知道管理員處理事情是怎樣處理，但是我想每個論壇管理者都是很用心的在管論壇，
說那麼多廢話，何不自己來當管理員？

還是那句，不要對號入座喔^^

以上，純屬感想和淺見。

----------


## 翔狗

> 如果想上訴請提出新證據, 例如: 
> 
> *狼之樂園裡你被稱呼為阿翔有幾次?
> 
> 是否比現在的阿翔被稱呼阿翔的次數還多?*
> 
> 但根據搜尋的結果這個上訴還是會失敗
> 
> 
> ...


既然您都這麼說了~ 那我也懶的說啥了^^"
因為您提出的要求實在太偏袒了... 
在執政者有意偏袒單方面的時候，說在多也沒用
畢竟"現任"狼王您的管理方式大家都清楚不是嗎??
反正公不公正公道自在人心不是嗎!?

如果要比各方面知名度的話，我想這就有趣多了不是!?

但在此奉勸您一句話，既然接手了狼之樂園的管理員一職，
就專心做好自己的事情，別再玩諜對諜的遊戲了~
從您接任到現在樂園一點發展都沒有!!
貢獻度不是用嘴巴說說打打嘴砲，發發灌水文就可以的!!
更不是用阿諛奉承堆疊出來的!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

是的，*公道自在人心*

對於您的種種誤解管理者的用心，我在此表達遺憾之意

同時據我理解，您與阿翔曾因理念問題筆戰過
從此之後您就質疑他所擔任的職務至今
否則今天就不會堅持把一個大家公認的名稱替換掉

但如果今天讓您爭取如此明顯差異也能逼迫對方換暱稱，我們就無寧日

希望您專心賣衣服，少參與鬥爭




> 既然您都這麼說了~ 那我也懶的說啥了^^"
> 因為您提出的要求實在太偏袒了... 
> 在執政者有意偏袒單方面的時候，說在多也沒用
> 畢竟"現任"狼王您的管理方式大家都清楚不是嗎??
> 反正公不公正公道自在人心不是嗎!?
> 
> 如果要比各方面知名度的話，我想這就有趣多了不是!?
> 
> 但在此奉勸您一句話，既然接手了狼之樂園的管理員一職，
> ...

----------

